
Show HN: Faqtor – Promise-based build automation for Node.js - algebraic-brain
https://github.com/faqtor/faqtor/blob/master/README.md
======
e1g
Thanks for sharing - as a TypeScript/NodeJS shop, it's very appealing to code
infra tasks in the same language as our main domain logic. We currently use
Listr
([https://github.com/SamVerschueren/listr](https://github.com/SamVerschueren/listr))
for build-automation. Faqtor looks to be loosely related, and any alternative
in this space are most welcome.

~~~
algebraic-brain
thank you e1g! And welcome to try Faqtor.

(today I tried to build C++ project with it and it was fun!)

